# 4BLD Mo3 2:42.12 (part of the Ao5 UWR of 2:42.12)



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2013)

Not sure if Mo3 is UWR as well.








> Part of UWR Average of 5 which is exactly the same time.
> 
> [2:32.55, 2:49.07, 2:44.75] + DNF(3:35.48), 2:26.71


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2013)

This is just mind-bogglingly awesome.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome stuff, gogogo WR at UK open. I'm currently trying to learn 4BLD myself, but I think it'll be a while before I get a success.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 14, 2013)

That's about what I average on 3BLD... Just insane


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 14, 2013)

what the


----------



## RayLam (Aug 18, 2013)

i got an avg 4mins before,when i finished the memory part,i watch the timer and see "2:XX.xx",oh my god it's too slow....do you have some diferrent way on memory part？
（my english is not good。。。）


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2013)

wat


----------



## Username (Aug 18, 2013)

wat


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 12, 2013)

What is the previous uwr?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2013)

I thought Bill beat this...


----------



## Ollie (Oct 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I thought Bill beat this...



He did with 2:40.xx ao5 but I've beaten that since. Not sure if UWR...


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> He did with 2:40.xx ao5 but I've beaten that since. Not sure if UWR...



Isn't this UWR? 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...old-Accomplishment-Thread&p=898501#post898501


----------



## Ollie (Oct 12, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Isn't this UWR?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...old-Accomplishment-Thread&p=898501#post898501



Oops, yeah that's the one. I forgot that was an Ao5 and not a Mo3. x)


----------



## KongShou (Oct 12, 2013)

wat


----------

